# Hmm...help me decide?



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

The fair is coming up in a few weeks, and I thought about actually entering the photo contest for the fun of it. I was going to do it last year, but couldn't get things ready in time for the deadline.
I don't do contests, really not my thing, but thought it would be fun to do it this year 

I believe it's one entry per class, and the classes are:
A. Animal

B. People

C. Landcape

D. Family

E. Still Life

F. Other

So....here are a few...
A. Animal

Not sure if I should put this in A. Animal or D. Family LOL!!


















LOL









B. People









C. Landscape <this is as close as I have to Landscape LOL>



























D. Family

I had to throw these in there LOL









LOL this is what happens when you get some of my family together...


















E. Still Life


















F. Other





































My daughter wants to enter one...she hasn't taken very many, but I thought I might let her enter this one for the youth photo contest? haha..









Not sure where I could put this one









I will add more later...


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE, the first one with your kids! Scond I like the one in the dark with all the horses lined up, I couldnt tell you why, Its just a perfect shot. Then I like the one with the rider and the white shot, Im sure it ended up hurting, but his look on his face is classic, then I like the one with the two men and the horse jumping straight up in the air. Again, couldnt tell you why its just perfect timming on the picture. OH I forgot the old man and the horse! I love all of them, but they stood out to me for some reason. I also think you should enter the one with you and the white goat. Im not sure if this will help ya, but hope it does


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Wow! you have some amazing pics!!! I also love the first one the best! The falling horse and rider is pretty perfect too... So hard to decide!


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

I like the daffodil (still life), the sunset (landscape), the one with the goats and the kids sleeping (family probably?) the horse lying down (animal... although I think you have pictures just of your goatlings that you've posted in the past that would be better...) the old guy and the horse (people) and the horses lined up (other)... or you could do the one of your daughter and the goat... that might be better  certainly cuter...

I don't know... I also like the perfect attendance one.... oh and the falling one.... that expression is priceless....

Tell us how you do!
M.


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Okay here are my choices for what it is worth!

Animals-picture #2 of the horse, something about that picture I love

People-The very last picture of your daughter with her goat

Landscape-I think the house with sun setting

Family- your 2 kids where your daughter is looking up at your son

Still life-daffodils

Other-I couldn't choose I liked them all!

I really like the first picture of your kids laying with the goats and would choose that as a second for the people category. That was a hard choice. I think because it had her face in it that I chose the one I did. Beautiful pictures by the way!


----------



## goatgirlzCA (Mar 9, 2011)

You have an amazing gift ... and I bet an awesome camera! I always enjoy when you post photos, they are priceless


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Pics I like are the kids laying down with the babies (for family). The horses and jockey's lined up at night. Big bang with the bunny ears of course for animal. The sunset for landscape. The dafodil for stilllife


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is so hard to decide...they are all great pics..... :scratch: :thumb:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Here are my pick's
A. Animal- The second picture with the horse on the ground
B. People- Marissa and her goat
C. Landscape- The barn at sunset
D. Family- Marissa and James sleeping with the goat kids sleeping with them
E. Still life- The winter daffodil photo
F. Other- The track with the horses and Jockey's when it is dark out (it was between that one and the one where the lady almost fell off her horse. Her facial expression is priceless)


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks everyone, and I apologize for not replying sooner, I wanted to actually get to sit down on this one before I replied, seems the past week has been run, run, run, and when I get a chance to get on line, I am too lazy to think about pictures LOL

Here are a few others I thought I'd toss in the mix.





































They have a section in the contest that I noticed is for 'photographs' and then 'professional'

I was going to see if I could enter in both, if so, this would go in professional, otherwise I was just going to see about entering in 'photographs'

I have this photo hanging on my desk next to me 










Some more...

Slightly enhanced with a soft touch, but I can always do away with that - this one is on facebook.. 


















Had to throw this one in there LOL









Haha...my friend would freak if he saw this at the fair LOL caught him by surprise


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow....all are beautiful..... you make it so hard.. to decide which one is the best ...because they all are.... :doh:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Pam I appreciate it  It's hard to figure out what pictures to consider, i've never been good at this kind of stuff, but thought it would be fun to do the contest.

I forgot to mention that white horse who looks like he is falling - they actually stayed up! Nearly plowed into spectators though, but sadly, they circled back around to jump the 2nd jump of that obsticle and the horse came at a bad angle and stopped throwing her over his head  My fav horse/rider combo in eventing too. 

I guess I need to start looking for original pics so I can start planning to get them ordered, nothing like waiting until the last minute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome.... :thumb:  

Wow... :shocked: that is amazing ... the horse and rider stayed up....it just looks like... they were going down hard.....


----------



## rjpcr (Jun 16, 2012)

i like the one with the single horse laying down


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

Ok...The single horse laying down, the kids and goaties sleeping, and the daffodil necessarily in that order..........I think....... :scratch:


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

toth boer goats said:


> It is so hard to decide...they are all great pics..... :scratch: :thumb:


I agree


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks so much  Well, I may or may not be able to do this  It's going to depend, we have a young doe with a swollen knee that we're dealing with and I may have to use the $$ for printing the pics/frames to help take care of her. Stinks, but that's how life goes. I may at the last minute get some printed up for the smaller 5x7 frames I have that are collecting dust and waiting for something to go in them to hang up, but I'd much rather do them in 8x10.


----------



## Boergoat1234 (Jun 8, 2012)

Don't do contests....... I bet after you win every class you will learn to like contests. Iv never seen so many amazing pictures. Great job!!! :thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug:


----------

